# How to prevent kontakt 6 modwheel to be reset to 0/all the way down when closing project (daw independent problem, in standalone too)



## KarlHeinz (Jun 10, 2020)

I have a strange problem I never realized before.

But as now with a new library the modwheel in kontakt 6 had to turned up a little to hear anything I realized that when closing my project with the modwheel turned some way up after reopening the project (no matter which daw or library, I tried different librarys and different daw) the modwheel in all kontakt libs is turned down to 0/all the way down in evry library on evry track so the setting is not saved in any way.

I could not find anything in the settings and I cant remember having this problem before in anway but I dont use modwheel settings much so I cant really say since when this occured.

Any hints really appreciated where I can make kontakt to keep the settings I made to the modwhell when closing/reopening project.


----------



## Diablo IV (Jun 10, 2020)

I wanna know too 🤗


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 10, 2020)

In the beginning of MIDI, the ModWheel was typically addressed to an LFO.
In almost every case, the basic position was meant to be at zero; in the same way as the basic position of the PitchWheel was in the middle.
Nowadays, there are still – often rather conventional – [synth] sounds that use a ModWheel in this way.
And in these cases it would usually sound quite disturbing if the ModWheel weren't reset.
However, there is also the newer convention to use the ModWheel in a different way: to control different velocity layers of samples or/and to open the filter Cutoff.

This ambiguity is the reason why there will always be cases where the behaviour – to reset or not to reset – is irritating. And since both approaches are "standard" there can't be a real solution.
So, the most practical workaround is to have a controller to instantly adjust the values.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 10, 2020)

> So, the most practical workaround is to have a controller to instantly adjust the values.



Thanks, I got an answer from the kontakt lib develloper where the problem is getting that obvious to me and got the same hint. So I will just have to draw an automation for this for evry midi clip I am working with. As this is lots of work I still wonder if there is no way to just change this default behaviour to "Dont reset". So far I have found nothing inside kontakt or in my daw for this.


----------



## Diablo IV (Jun 11, 2020)

It occurs to me that we can make a micro midi file so we can drag into desired tracks with the automation of the desired mod wheel state. And several people at least leave 1 measure always empty so it won't do harm to the track.

I wish there was a plugin for this (I use Reaper so prob there is one, lol) or a track template.


----------

